# HCG: Reduces Body Fat or Bogus?



## 2tomlinson (Apr 23, 2011)

Yesterday, I met with my HRT doctor, who has been a huge help over the last eighteen months, prescribing injectable Test C, Nadrolone, Anavar, HGH and a number of other supplements.  The change has been remarkable (I'm 59) and I so wish I had started an HRT protocol 15-years ago.  Yesterday, he talked about the benefits of HCG in glowing terms, and I am to start injecting next week, not sure what dosage he will prescribe.  Thing is, I've just researched HCG via the Internet, and there are several articles that say there are no clinically proven benefits regarding reduced body fat and HCG.  Some of the pro-HCG articles often mention an anti-HCG conspiracy -- a telling red flag, in my experience, that signals homeopathic bullshit.  Yet, I've also searched here, at IM, and see that HCG is often recommended as part of a training cycle.  I have huge respect for the collective knowledge and experience of board members here, and am interested in your opinions. 2T


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 23, 2011)

IMHO, the "HCG diet" is complete BS.  I believe the protocol requires you to eat a mere 500 cals a day.  You can lose fat on just eating 500 cals alone....not that I would ever suggest something like that.  Unhealthy and dangerous.


/V


----------



## Life (Apr 23, 2011)

From what I understand their assumption is that somehow taking the HCG will help you retain muscle mass. But like Vic said, unhealthy and complete bs. The reason HCG is suggested in cycles is because it helps maintain testicular function to some degree, making recovery easier. It has nothing whatsoever do to with fat loss.


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 23, 2011)

hcg is not for weight loss
but i do enjoy watching all of the heffa slobs on youtube injecting hcg thinking its the fountain of youth


----------



## cybercom8 (Apr 23, 2011)

HCG therapy helps bring the testes back to size and get your testosterone production up.  More test in your body = better fat loss ...

HCG is total rubbish in my opinion.  But your question was about HCG and fatloss...


----------



## test42myhttp (Apr 24, 2011)

HCG is pretty effective within a cycle.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 24, 2011)

HCG is fine for stimulating the testes to output T but completely bogus for weight loss. Many studies have proven the HCG diet to be a complete scam.


----------



## cutright (Apr 24, 2011)

I've read those studies it is a scam..like victor said they tell their patients to eat 500cal per day so they waste away and think wow this HCG works but no your starving yourself lol


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 24, 2011)

cutright said:


> I've read those studies it is a scam..like victor said they tell their patients to eat 500cal per day so they waste away and think wow this HCG works but no your starving yourself lol



Five hundred daily calories and dieters equate the shocking weight loss with HCG?  It would make more sense to mix the powder in milk and chug it.  Yes, irrational.  Glad I asked.


----------



## Yaz! (Apr 25, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> IMHO, the "HCG diet" is complete BS.  I believe the protocol requires you to eat a mere 500 cals a day.  You can lose fat on just eating 500 cals alone....not that I would ever suggest something like that.  Unhealthy and dangerous.
> 
> 
> /V


^^^
Quoted for truth.


----------



## cybercom8 (Apr 25, 2011)

test42myhttp said:


> HCG is pretty effective within a cycle.




yep thats right. Sorry i ment to say HCG "DIET" is pretty rubbish...HCG for PCT or on a cycle is great.


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Apr 25, 2011)

I think it works.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Apr 25, 2011)

i put many of my clients on the hcg protocol (the real fat ones), to me it works great. during extreme starvation dieting the body tends to break down muscle for food, but implementing hcg keeps the body from breaking down muscle. during pregnancy women naturally produce hcg to maintain their muscle mass. (we get our hcg from their pee) many of my clients after 3 cycles of hcg, still maintain the fat their losses. does it work, yes... safe? debate-able ..... there are many people who thinks steroids are dangerous, people like dr gary wadler and congress lol. but we all know better.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 25, 2011)

Contrary to what is posted on the net HCG does not promote weight loss at all.

*Ineffectiveness of human chorionic gonadotropin in weight reduction: a double-blind study. *

Stein MR, Julis RE, Peck CC, Hinshaw W, Sawicki JE, Deller JJ Jr.

Our investigation was designed to retest the hypothesis of the efficacy of human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG) on weight reduction in obese women in a clinic setting. We sought to duplicate the Asher-Harper study (1973) which had found that the combination of 500 cal diet and HCG had a statistically significant benefit over the diet and placebo combination as evidenced by greater weight loss and decrease in hunger. Fifty-one women between the ages of 18 and 60 participated in our 32-day prospective, randomized, double-blind comparison of HCG versus placebo. Each patient was given the same diet (the one prescribed in the Asher-Harper study), was weighed daily Monday through Saturday and was counselled by one of the investigators who administered the injections. Laboratory studies were performed at the time of initial physical examinations and at the end of the study. Twenty of 25 in the HCG and 21 of 26 patients in the placebo groups completed 28 injections. There was no statistically significant difference in the means of the two groups in number of injections received, weight loss, percent of weight loss, hip and waist circumference, weight loss per injections, or in hunger ratings. *HCG does not appear to enhance the effectiveness of a rigidly imposed regimen for weight reduction.*

PMID: 786001 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Hench (Apr 25, 2011)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> i put many of my clients on the hcg protocol (the real fat ones), to me it works great. during extreme starvation dieting the body tends to break down muscle for food, but implementing hcg keeps the body from breaking down muscle. during pregnancy women naturally produce hcg to maintain their muscle mass. (we get our hcg from their pee) many of my clients after 3 cycles of hcg, still maintain the fat their losses. does it work, yes... safe? debate-able ..... there are many people who thinks steroids are dangerous, people like dr gary wadler and congress lol. but we all know better.



You post some pretty dumb shit mate. 

What was it, in that other thread when you were telling some guys his test levels were g2g at 91 ng/dl? And now this?


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 25, 2011)

*I put many of my clients on the hcg protocol (the real fat ones), to me it works great. during extreme starvation dieting the body tends to break down muscle for food, but implementing hcg keeps the body from breaking down muscle. during pregnancy women naturally produce hcg to maintain their muscle mass. (we get our hcg from their pee) many of my clients after 3 cycles of hcg, still maintain the fat their losses.*

Actually, guys, to this layperson, the above does seem to make some sense regarding body chemistry, and how our bodies respond by producing a unique infusion of hormones during unusual periods of physiological stress (i'm speaking of pregnant women here.)  The 500 calories a day seems irrational.  But this explanation, for the first time, makes the HGC theory of fat loss at least seem plausible.  Fire away, but thoughtful responses are especially welcome.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 26, 2011)

2tomlinson said:


> *I put many of my clients on the hcg protocol (the real fat ones), to me it works great. during extreme starvation dieting the body tends to break down muscle for food, but implementing hcg keeps the body from breaking down muscle. during pregnancy women naturally produce hcg to maintain their muscle mass. (we get our hcg from their pee) many of my clients after 3 cycles of hcg, still maintain the fat their losses.*
> 
> Actually, guys, to this layperson, the above does seem to make some sense regarding body chemistry, and how our bodies respond by producing a unique infusion of hormones during unusual periods of physiological stress (i'm speaking of pregnant women here.) The 500 calories a day seems irrational. But this explanation, for the first time, makes the HGC theory of fat loss at least seem plausible. Fire away, but thoughtful responses are especially welcome.


The HCG diet is complete garbage. There have been many scientific studies on it and the double blind or other high end studies prove it to be a bust virtually every time. 

Forget the bro-science. The HCG diet a scam.

*The effect of human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG) in the treatment of obesity by means of the Simeons therapy: a criteria-based meta-analysis.*

Lijesen GK, Theeuwen I, Assendelft WJ, Van Der Wal G.

Institute for Research in Extramural Medicine, Faculty of Medicine, Vrije Universiteit, Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

1. A meta-analysis was conducted to assess if there is scientific ground for the use of human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG) as adjunctive therapy in the treatment of obesity. 2. Published papers relating to eight controlled and 16 uncontrolled trials that measured the effect of HCG in the treatment of obesity were traced by computer-aided search and citation tracking. 3. The trials were scored for the quality of the methods (based on four main categories: study population, interventions, measurement of effect, and data presentation and analysis) and the main conclusion of author(s) with regard to weight-loss, fat-redistribution, hunger, and feeling of well-being. 4. Methodological scores ranged from 16 to 73 points (maximum score 100), suggesting that most studies were of poor methodological quality. Of the 12 studies scoring 50 or more points, one reported that HCG was a useful adjunct. The studies scoring 50 or more points were all controlled. 5. *We conclude that there is no scientific evidence that HCG is effective in the treatment of obesity; it does not bring about weight-loss of fat-redistribution, nor does it reduce hunger or induce a feeling of well-being.*

Publication Types: 
Meta-Analysis

PMID: 8527285 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]
PMCID: PMC1365103


----------



## test42myhttp (Apr 26, 2011)

I have being reading about HCG dieting for awhile and my opinion has shifted to a nonbeliever.


----------



## cybercom8 (Apr 27, 2011)

test42myhttp said:


> I have being reading about HCG dieting for awhile and my opinion has shifted to a nonbeliever.



HCG is good for recovery/PCT but not at all suited for dieting.  One can achieve more with a Test and Winny cycle and a good diet.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 28, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> HCG is fine for stimulating the testes to output T but completely bogus for weight loss. Many studies have proven the HCG diet to be a complete scam.



Yep, and it's silly to have one of these HCG sponsors here on the board, IMHO.  Like HCG1234.  I understand they pay fees here, but it makes the board look silly promoting the "HCG Diet".



/V


----------



## thepunisher000 (Apr 28, 2011)

Last time I dieted, I took vitamin c everyday and ate 500 calories everyday. Clearly, vitamin c is the key for real weight loss. Lol, it is amazing that people can see 500 calories + (insert anything here) and still want to attribute the effects to the second item while ignoring the first.


----------



## cybercom8 (Apr 29, 2011)

thepunisher000 said:


> Last time I dieted, I took vitamin c everyday and ate 500 calories everyday. Clearly, vitamin c is the key for real weight loss. Lol, it is amazing that people can see 500 calories + (insert anything here) and still want to attribute the effects to the second item while ignoring the first.




hahha thats a good one.

last time i dieted i drank lots of water and was on a 50 calorie diet...lost half my body weight in a week and almost died..clearly the water is a remarkable substance to mobilize fat lol


----------



## Beef-Master (Apr 29, 2011)

You all sum it up pretty good HCG diet is def for suckers. This diet is not rooted in good science.


----------



## leei515 (May 1, 2011)

I remember years ago my mom was on a "grapefruit diet", which consisted of one grapefruit for breakfast, lunch and dinner. She insisted that it was something about the chemistry of the fruit that caused her weightloss....  funny stuff.


----------

